# Breakdown Cover



## Mark A (23 Jun 2015)

Hi chaps,

Apart from RAC, AA and Green Flag has anyone used an alternative breakdown cover provider?

Today I've been in contact with the RAC and AA and the quotes I received are pretty competitive for UK-only cover. However, if I add European breakdown cover the price almost doubles for 12 months. 

Out of curiosity I completed the form on a price comparison site and at a glance the prices for alternative providers look very attractive - apparently starting from around £50/year they offer: roadside assistance, home start, recovery to any UK destination and 60 days European cover.

These providers are in fact insurance companies such as Allianz and Kwik Fit, who I imagine are in cahoots with Green Flag for the actual breakdown assistance/recovery.

I have four days 'til our current RAC contract is due to be automatically renewed so any advice would be greatly appreciated!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## Paul Chapman (23 Jun 2015)

I've been with Britannia Rescue for years. Their service has always been excellent.

Cheers :wink: 

Paul


----------



## Harbo (23 Jun 2015)

I used to be with GEM but with a new car I'm using the free service provided by the manufacturer.
I never put them to the test but were a Which recommended one - cost about £80 for the wife and myself.

Rod


----------



## Mark A (23 Jun 2015)

I've never heard of Britannia or Gem... I'll contact them tomorrow for quotes.

Thanks!


----------



## woodpig (23 Jun 2015)

We have free breakdown cover with M&S car insurance.


----------



## MMUK (23 Jun 2015)

I have personal RAC cover with 90 days EU cover. Not long renewed it at just over £100


----------



## Myfordman (23 Jun 2015)

In 44 years of driving, I've only broken down once. Put your premiums in an interest bearing account (3% Santander for example) and dip in if you ever have need of it.


----------



## Mark A (24 Jun 2015)

Bob - I hear what you're saying but the last time we had a breakdown it was an absolute catastrophe, but it taught us a very valuable (and expensive) lesson. I agree, we would very likely not need to use the service and the hundred-odd quid saved would be nice; though all things considered it's a small price to pay for peace of mind.

Woodpig - You reminded me to dig out the car insurance documents as we may or may not be covered under that. Thanks!


----------



## sneggysteve (24 Jun 2015)

Take a look at Topcashback.co.uk - they are offering big cash backs on AA breakdown cover


----------



## Mark Hancock (24 Jun 2015)

AutoAid http://www.autoaidbreakdown.co.uk/

Went over to them when the RAC premiums kept going up. Now pay £41 per year and get great service. Works like an insurance policy where you reclaim any costs which are repaid very quickly and the premium doesn't got up because of claims made.


----------



## lurker (24 Jun 2015)

When its a fithy wet snowy sunday evening and you are on the motorway hard shoulder or miles away in the sticks then only AA or RAC cut it, IMHO.
We always use our Tesco vouchers for the full monty RAC cover - 5 people & any car they are travelling in.

If you decide to renew don't let it happen automatically: ring them up and tell them you are considering not renewing as you can see a better deal with someone else. They will drop the renewal price there & then


----------



## Mark A (24 Jun 2015)

Hi lurker,

I've just signed up for AA cover. Although the smaller alternative providers looked tempting, past experience with Green Flag and how they use local garages who haul the broken down vehicle away instead of even attempting to fix at the roadside has put me off.

The price is pretty good - when we receive the promised £75 pre-paid Mastercard the rate per policy comes down to £56.99. 

And I'm going to run the AA cover through Quidco and try to get cashback (through the AA website they’re offering up to £50 cashback per purchase, and since I signed up for three policies that’s potentially £135). It’s not guaranteed, which is the reason I made the order by phone and negotiated the price down in the first place. If we receive anything from Quidco it’s a bonus.

Many thanks for the advice, it's much appreciated!

Cheers,
Mark


----------



## woodpig (24 Jun 2015)

If you have an M&S card:

http://bank.marksandspencer.com/insuran ... -customers

And premier includes breakdown cover.


----------



## iNewbie (26 Jun 2015)

Just got £35 off of an extortionate £200 AA renewel (Breakdown/homestart/Recovery/ 2 people on it) - still feel I've been raped multiple times... 

Maybe AA stands for Ar5e Ache.


----------



## woodfarmer (26 Jun 2015)

I used to have full European cover when I lived in Uk with the RAC. I needed it once in France and they were so much trouble I would have gladly have paid them the £2-300 odd cost of their cover to just let me to deal with it myself. 
All the problem was I had a minor shunt ( my own fault ) which bent the lower wish bone. a local garage offered to replace it for about £140 and I could have driven home and got the paintwork sorted.

Instead they insisted on repatriating the car., lost it for six weeks, and it was wrecked having been dragged around scrapyards by chains etc. bits were missing including paper work.
I spent nearly three days on the phone getting a hire car sorted and it was a nightmare every step of the way. Took me two two days to get home.

The icing on the cake was when 2 months later they rang me to complain I had used their service in France and the £150 I had paid them with my credit card had bounced. I pointed out to them I was not in France at the time of this incident and had not renewed my cover and the number was from a receipt that had been stolen along with other things whilst the car was in their care. After some stuttering and spluttering from them I never heard from them again and that suits me.

I havent bothered with that specific kind of insurance since, although since moving to France and insuring vehicles in France part of the deal is breakdown insurance is included. I pay 333 euros for my wifes 2008 C3 diesel fully comp. and 85 euros for my Triumph 900 cc Thunderbird motorcycle  ( and no road tax) no MOT either for bikes


----------



## woodfarmer (26 Jun 2015)

I used to have full European cover when I lived in Uk with the RAC. I needed it once in France and they were so much trouble I would have gladly have paid them the £2-300 odd cost of their cover to just let me to deal with it myself. 
All the problem was I had a minor shunt ( my own fault ) which bent the lower wish bone. a local garage offered to replace it for about £140 and I could have driven home and got the paintwork sorted.

Instead they insisted on repatriating the car., lost it for six weeks, and it was wrecked having been dragged around scrapyards by chains etc. bits were missing including paper work.
I spent nearly three days on the phone getting a hire car sorted and it was a nightmare every step of the way. Took me two two days to get home.

The icing on the cake was when 2 months later they rang me to complain I had used their service in France and the £150 I had paid them with my credit card had bounced. I pointed out to them I was not in France at the time of this incident and had not renewed my cover and the number was from a receipt that had been stolen along with other things whilst the car was in their care. After some stuttering and spluttering from them I never heard from them again and that suits me.

I havent bothered with that specific kind of insurance since, although since moving to France and insuring vehicles in France part of the deal is breakdown insurance is included. I pay 333 euros for my wifes 2008 C3 diesel fully comp. and 85 euros for my Triumph 900 cc Thunderbird motorcycle  ( and no road tax) no MOT either for bikes


----------



## RogerS (26 Jun 2015)

Mark Hancock":s2dnzrud said:


> AutoAid http://www.autoaidbreakdown.co.uk/
> 
> Went over to them when the RAC premiums kept going up. Now pay £41 per year and get great service. Works like an insurance policy where you reclaim any costs which are repaid very quickly and the premium doesn't got up because of claims made.



+1

Used them a couple of times and hassle free.


----------

